# [NON risolto]gcc 4.1.1, elfkickers e dobin rebind/rebind

## theRealMorpheu5

Sono nel bel mezzo della ricompilazione di world, e sono bloccato al pacchetto elfkickers. L'errore è il seguente:

```
>>> Install elfkickers-2.0a-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/elfkickers-2.0a-r1/image/ category dev-util

!!! dobin: rebind/rebind does not exist

!!! ERROR: dev-util/elfkickers-2.0a-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1061:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

  elfkickers-2.0a-r1.ebuild, line 38:   Called die
```

Google non mi è amico né la ricerca sul forum. Qualche idea?Last edited by theRealMorpheu5 on Tue May 15, 2007 2:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

ma /var/tmp/portage/...elfkickers.../work/rebind esiste? Io li ho installati un paio d'ore fa senza problemi.

tar danneggiato?

vedi nel log qulache riga più sopra se c'è stato un errore di compilazione per rebind (più probabile).

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

```
rebind.c:11:23: error: linux/elf.h: No such file or directory

rebind.c:57: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'ehdr'

rebind.c: In function 'readheader':

rebind.c:129: error: 'ehdr' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:129: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

rebind.c:129: error: for each function it appears in.)

rebind.c:131: error: 'EI_MAG0' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:131: error: 'ELFMAG0' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:131: error: 'EI_MAG1' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:131: error: 'ELFMAG1' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:132: error: 'EI_MAG2' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:132: error: 'ELFMAG2' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:133: error: 'EI_MAG3' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:133: error: 'ELFMAG3' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:138: error: 'EI_DATA' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:138: error: 'ELFDATA2MSB' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:138: error: 'ELFDATA2LSB' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:143: error: 'Elf32_Ehdr' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:147: error: 'Elf32_Shdr' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c: At top level:

rebind.c:157: error: expected ')' before '*' token

rebind.c: In function 'rebind':

rebind.c:188: error: 'Elf32_Shdr' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:188: error: 'shdrs' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:189: error: 'Elf32_Sym' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:189: error: 'symtab' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:196: error: 'ehdr' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:200: error: 'SHT_SYMTAB' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:200: error: 'SHT_DYNSYM' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c: In function 'main':

rebind.c:236: error: 'STB_GLOBAL' undeclared (first use in this function)

rebind.c:237: error: 'STB_WEAK' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [rebind] Error 1
```

E' imbarazzante, era giusto sopra...

Consigli?

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Dunque, sembra che l'unica directory che contiene elf.h (/usr/src/linux/include/linux/) non sia nel PATH. D'altro canto i linux-headers non contengono elf.h ma solo elf-em.h

Per fare l'aggiornamento ho seguito l'apposita guida che si trova nel sito di Gentoo, quindi sospetto o un baco al profilo 2007.0 (anche se lo trovo improbabile) o io ho fatto qualcosa che non va bene. Considerando che mi sono attenuto strettamente a quel che era scritto nella guida, cosa ho sbagliato?

EDIT: Ho temporaneamente bypassato il problema aggiungendo un -I/usr/src/linux/include/ ai miei CFLAGS ma non credo sia stata la mossa giusta da fare. Qualche altra idea?

EDIT 2: Too bad, sembra che io abbia dovuto levare il workaround per far progredire un altro pacchetto.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Vabè, visto che nessuno ha idee, chiudo.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Siccome col tempo non si è risolto niente, io uppo. elfkickers continua a chiedermi quel linux/elf.h che non riesce a trovare e io, francamente, non so dove pescarlo.

EDIT: glibc contiene sia elf.h che sys/elf.h ma nessun linux/elf.h... o nell'ebuild si sono dimenticati di includere /usr/src/linux/include/ come include path o c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge. Anche perché, includendolo io a mano dal make.conf, poi mi dava problemi per altri file ed altri pacchetti... la situazione comincia a farsi seccante.

----------

## skypjack

Magari ti sei dimenticato di aggiornare/ricompilare i linux-headers e/o glibc quando avresti dovuto... Prova a ricompilarli entrambi nell'ordine indicato e vedi che succede!! Incrocia le dita, magari, un pò prima...  :Very Happy: 

In verità la butto lì, non ho la minima idea se potrà aiutarti e se possa anche solo entrarci col tuo problema, ma visto che ci sei tentar non nuoce!!!  :Wink: 

Pensa che esiste un sistema operativo in cui per risolvere problemi spesso basta spengere e riaccendere!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Nope, niente da fare, il problema persiste -.-

----------

## Scen

C'è questo bug aperto, hai provato ad aggiornare il portage tree e provato a riemergere il pacchetto?

Altrimenti tieni d'occhio il bug e vedi se/quando verrà risolto (magari nella Gentoo release -r3, in base a quanto dice il maintainer solar)

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Sì, è aggiornato, sto tentando di emergere il -r2... Terrò d'occhio il bug, grazie.

----------

